# Traeger Lil Tex model 070 pellet smoker/grill.



## bigblue (Apr 18, 2012)

hey guys i need alittle help

I might have line on a lil tex used what things should look out for ?

Do they have problems that are come'n (controller ,agar ,etc )

their asking $275 not sure how old it is 

doesnt look in bad shape from pic

waiting for more info


----------



## bigblue (Apr 19, 2012)

I got some more info on the lil tex the guy has had it for 6 years and changed the controller out to digital 3 years ago and a new ignitior any thing else i should ask about ?


----------



## nancy lou (Apr 19, 2012)

BigBlue, I have a Lil Tex with the digital controller, and love it. They're pretty simple devices, actually. You might ask if he's ever had to replace the hot rod (like an igniter on a gas grill, they can burn out). I did once, but I use my Traeger 4 to 5 times a week. And the service dept. told me how to manually light the grill, then sent me a replacement hot rod the next day free of charge. Go for it!


----------



## bigblue (Apr 19, 2012)

thank for the reply i think he replaced the ignitor  last year. Do they problems with the auger at all ? Are the old models and new models have any pros and cons or big changes ?


----------



## nancy lou (Apr 20, 2012)

Big Blue, have never heard of auger problems unless someone let moisture get into their pellets or pellet bin. Have heard of people having their grills for years. The older models are heavier--nice if you're working in wind or cold temperatures. Have a good weekend!


----------



## bigblue (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks for the help. Going to pick it up on Sat. for $200 i cant go wrong


----------

